# NGRC 2018 battery running invitation



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
One of the Georgia Garden Railway Society members has asked me to pass along an invitation to come run YOUR battery powered loco on his railroad:
Hi everyone - this is Tom Campbell. My layout, the Campbell Creek Railway, is on the tour on Friday June 8th (8:30 am to 1 pm). I wanted to see if anyone would like to bring a train and be a guest engineer during our tour time. The layout is R/C with battery power (no track power). 


We live near Chastain Park, only 5 miles away from the Convention HQ at the Cobb Galleria. The layout has over 400 ft of mainline with two passing tracks, so we can accommodate several trains at once. Here's a YouTube video of my layout. 







Thanks everyone.
Tom


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I won't be there but that is a very interesting RR. I really like the various style bridges, especially the suspension bridge.


----------

